# Hello I'm new



## Jenns22 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello everyone I'm new to the forum and soap making. So far I have made oatmeal soap and Pumpkin pie soap but my issue is the soap does not lather. I don't like using lye. I'm not sure if that's the issue? Is there anything I can add to homemade soap to make it lather?

Thanks

Jen


----------



## amd (Sep 9, 2020)

If you are not using lye how are you making soap?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello and welcome.  Same question, of your not using lye are you using melt and pour?  If so, I’ve flimsiest that’s some don’t lather as well as others.


----------



## earlene (Sep 9, 2020)

Please describe how you are making soap and maybe we can help.  

If you are working with Melt and Pour, the Melt & Pour Forum might be the place to ask for help.  Here is a link: Melt & Pour.


----------



## Jenns22 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hi, Thanks for the reply I'm following instructions on Pinterest and wherever I can find soap recipes. Like this one Easy DIY Pumpkin Pie Spice Soap | Easy soap recipes, Spice soaps, Handmade soap recipes


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Sep 10, 2020)

I'm with the others. If you are not using lye then you can't make CP or HP soap.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 10, 2020)

Okay, you're using MP soap.  You're not making soap, your melting it, adding things then pouring.  There is no way to make pre-made MP soap have more lather.  Where are you purchasing your base from?   I have found that MP soap doesn't lather as as well as my CP soap (made with lye from scratch).  Also, what kind of fragrance are you using?  Is it approved for skin use? 

Also, I'd be very careful adding Pumpkin Pie Spice to your soap.  It can be scratchy and Cinnamon can irritate the skin.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Sep 10, 2020)

@shunt2011 is very right. If you are not buying from a reputable company right now, I would start doing it. Craft Store bought MP soap is usually not very good. 

I would do some research on what can and can't be added to MP soap. If you add to much extra oil you will get a very soft MP. 

May I ask what it is about lye that you don't like? I think most of us were intimidated by lye at first but if you handle it properly, there's nothing to worry about. By doing CP soap making you will get a soap that works better and has exactly what you want in it.


----------



## Jenns22 (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello, Thanks for the replies. I have a child with eczema and I'm afraid of putting to much lye since I'm new at this.. I buy goats milk base and shea butter from Amazon since I don't know where else to buy.


----------



## Todd Ziegler (Sep 10, 2020)

Jenns22 said:


> Hello, Thanks for the replies. I have a child with eczema and I'm afraid of putting to much lye since I'm new at this.. I buy goats milk base and shea butter from Amazon since I don't know where else to buy.


I understand. However after curing your soap there will be no after effects of the lye. Plus you can make a very mild cleansing soap that shouldn't hurt your child's skin. 

There are plenty of people here on the forum who have sensitive skin problems. And they can help you make a cold process soap that will work for what you need. Just use the search engine on the forum to look for a recipe that will be easy on your child's skin. 

I have never made a mild soap but there's a lot of additives that can be used, for instance; Oatmeal and clays come to mind. 

If you can't find what you want in a search, just ask me a question or post a general question.


----------



## lsg (Sep 10, 2020)

Your M&P base may be a low-lather base.  That doesn't mean that it won't clean well.  You might try Wholesale Supplies Plus or Brambleberry.com for a variety of bases with good descriptions.


----------



## earlene (Sep 10, 2020)

WSP is having a sale going on right now and many of their M&P bases are reduced in price. They also have free shipping for orders over $25.00. The handling fee of $5.95 is less than the USPS Priority Mail they are going to use to deliver it to for the order I just placed. And location-wise, they are in Ohio, much closer to you than Bramble Berry, which is Bellingham, Washington (and a bit too close to the wildfires in Washington for delivery truck drivers, IMO.)

PS:  It's fine to make MP soap, and right now with you son, if you feel safer avoiding mixing your own lye solution and all else entailed in making soap from scratch, that's what you should do.  If later on you feel like making soap from scratch, we will be more than happy to help you through that, too.

There are many soapers here who have used & still do MP. The more experienced ones will be along sometime soon to provide you with recommendations, I am sure.

*Edit:*  This is a mild non-detergent MP base on sale at WSP with reviews saying it has good lather: Crafters Choice™ Detergent Free Baby Buttermilk MP Soap - 10 lb - Wholesale Supplies Plus
But there are many others as well, you'll just have to read up on them and perhaps someone here who has used one you are interested in, will be able to answer your questions.


----------



## LilianNoir (Sep 11, 2020)

To add to what others have said, the quality of your base will really matter. 
I've found the SFIC 'like cold process"base (sold by Brambleberry and a few others) to have the best lather that is most similar to cold process.
I'd take some time to look at reviews for different baes.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 11, 2020)

Jenns22 said:


> Hello everyone I'm new to the forum and soap making. So far I have made oatmeal soap and Pumpkin pie soap but my issue is the soap does not lather. I don't like using lye. I'm not sure if that's the issue? Is there anything I can add to homemade soap to make it lather?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jen




Welcome Jen! 

I agree with Earlene- it's fine to use melt & pour right now for your son. I've made lots of MP in the past and it was perfectly good soap....provided the base I used was good, that is. WSP has lots of great bases. My favorite was/is their oatmeal base. The thing that I found, though, even when using good bases, is that adding things to them such as oils or butters, etc.. would always cut down on the soap's built-in lathering abilities. That's one of the reasons I like making my own from scratch (i.e., lye + oils).....I'm more easily able to control my lather when adding in extras.

If you add in oils or other things to you MP, make sure to use a light hand......generally, no more than one tablespoon of extras per pound of base, although there are some bases out there that can't handle even that much and lather halfway decently. 


IrishLass


----------

